# Sono arrivato a casa dal corso di inglese



## flavjo70

Come posso tradurre correttamente in Inglese la frase "Sono arrivato a casa dal corso di Inglese."?
Il contesto è un colloquio con un'altra persona che non è con me a casa ma è in un altro luogo.

E' giusto tradurla con il Present Perfect?
I've arrived home from English course.

Oppure usando il Simple Present?
I'm home after the English course=Sono a casa dopo il corso di Inglese.

Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## rrose17

There's two questions here. Grammar and usage. I don't think I'd use the word arrive in this context. Also I'd say "my English course/class". For me the most natural would be
_I came home from my English class._


----------



## Enigmista

Dipende molto anche dalla tempistica e collocazione temporale della frase in questione 

Se sei appena arrivato a casa e lo stai comunicando a qualcuno per telefono o meno, allora sarà meglio esordire con : _I've already come back home from my English class_...
il Present Perfect (solo in questo caso) è la scelta più giusta a mio avviso


----------



## anglomania1

flavjo70 said:


> Come posso tradurre correttamente in Inglese la frase "Sono arrivato a casa dal corso di Inglese."?
> Il contesto è un colloquio con un'altra persona che non è con me a casa ma è in un altro luogo.*state parlando al telefono? Sei appena arrivato?*
> 
> E' giusto tradurla con il Present Perfect?
> I've arrived home from English course.
> 
> Oppure usando il Simple Present?
> I'm home after the English course=Sono a casa dopo il corso di Inglese.
> 
> Grazie in anticipo.


Hi there, 
I think the question is not *where *you are, but if you have *just arrived *home or not.
In BE we use present perfect, I'd have said "I've just got home from my English class".
I think that AE is a bit different, they often use past simple for something that's just happened.
An American friend of mine once said "I just saw a truck sideswipe a bug" - almost every word was different to BE (I'd have said "I've just seen a lorry go into the side of a Beetle"!!).
In BE you can't use past simple with "just" in this case, but in AE it's fine.
In fact I see that Rrose 17 used "came".
Hope this helps, 
Anglo


----------



## Enigmista

anglomania1 said:


> Hi there,
> I think the question is not *where *you are, but if you have *just arrived *home or not.
> In BE we use present perfect, I'd have said "I've just got home from my English class".
> I think that AE is a bit different, they often use past simple for something that's just happened.
> An American friend of mine once said "I just saw a truck sideswipe a bug" - almost every word was different to BE (I'd have said "I've just seen a lorry go into the side of a Beetle"!!).
> In BE you can't use past simple with "just" in this case, but in AE it's fine.
> In fact I see that Rrose 17 used "came".
> Hope this helps,
> Anglo



Verissimo quanto riportato 

L'intervento di Rrrose è lampante a questo proposito


----------



## flavjo70

rrose17, Thank you very much.

_I came home from my English class=Sono ritornato a casa dal mio corso di Inglese. Is this traslation correct_?

Oppure è più corretto l'uso del Present Perfect se uso l'avverbio Just=appena?

I've just come home from my English class.


----------



## Enigmista

flavjo70 said:


> rrose17, Thank you very much.
> 
> _I came home from my English class=Sono ritornato a casa dal mio corso di Inglese. Is this traslation correct_?
> 
> Oppure è più corretto l'uso del Present Perfect se uso l'avverbio Just=appena?
> 
> I've just come home from my English class.



Flavjo "spreca" almeno un pò di tempo a leggere con attenzione l'intervento di tutte le persone che ti hanno dato una mano...e scoprirai  come stanno le cose 

Grazie


----------



## flavjo70

Enigmista said:


> Dipende molto anche dalla tempistica e collocazione temporale della frase in questione
> 
> Se sei appena arrivato a casa e lo stai comunicando a qualcuno per telefono o meno, allora sarà meglio esordire con : _I've already come back home from my English class_...
> il Present Perfect (solo in questo caso) è la scelta più giusta a mio avviso



Grazie Enigmista.

Il mio dubbio era anche se dovevo inserire "per forza" l'avverbio come, ad esempio, just=appena per usare il PP.

Perchè usare already e non just?

Grazie in anticipo


----------



## flavjo70

anglomania1 said:


> Hi there,
> I think the question is not *where *you are, but if you have *just arrived *home or not.
> In BE we use present perfect, I'd have said "I've just got home from my English class".
> I think that AE is a bit different, they often use past simple for something that's just happened.
> An American friend of mine once said "I just saw a truck sideswipe a bug" - almost every word was different to BE (I'd have said "I've just seen a lorry go into the side of a Beetle"!!).
> In BE you can't use past simple with "just" in this case, but in AE it's fine.
> In fact I see that Rrose 17 used "came".
> Hope this helps,
> Anglo



Mi scuso, ma non capisco bene la Tua spiegazione perchè non sono in grado di tradurre in italiano tutto quello che hai scritto. 

E' giusto la traduzione della Tua prima frase?
Penso che il problema non è dove sei tu, ma se sei appena arrivato a casa o no. Solo questo mi è chiaro.

Ringrazio tutti per l'aiuto.


----------



## Enigmista

flavjo70 said:


> Mi scuso, ma non capisco bene la Tua spiegazione perchè non sono in grado di tradurre in italiano tutto quello che hai scritto.
> 
> E' giusto la traduzione della Tua prima frase?
> Penso che il problema non è dove sei tu, ma se sei appena arrivato a casa o no. Solo questo mi è chiaro.
> 
> Ringrazio tutti per l'aiuto.



Non è essenziale al 100% mettere Just o Already...sono degli indicatori temporali tipici del Present Perfect..

Ad ogni modo se sei arrivato particolarmente "da poco" tempo a casa non ti consiglio di usare il simple past per esprimere che _sei arrivato a casa_,ma userei il Present Perfect.

Si tratta di sfumature della lingua,quelle tra British English e American English ormai assodate... infatti come puoi leggere nel post sopra, viene spiegato in poche parole che l'American English da sempre è molto più "elastico" da questo punto di vista, usando al posto del Present Perfect come da manuale, il Simple Past anche per azioni accadute relativamente di recente e quindi ancora legate al presente...ed ecco perchè rrose ha usato "came" che è infatti al passato 

Hope this helps


----------



## anglomania1

flavjo70 said:


> Mi scuso, ma non capisco bene la Tua spiegazione perchè non sono in grado di tradurre in italiano tutto quello che hai scritto.
> 
> E' giusto la traduzione della Tua prima frase?
> Penso che il problema non è dove sei tu, ma se sei appena arrivato a casa o no. Solo questo mi è chiaro.
> 
> Ringrazio tutti per l'aiuto.


Esatto - hai capito benissimo! 
Infatti, se sei appena arrivato a casa DEVI usare il present perfect.
Il past simple si usa quando c'è un tempo specificato e finito:
p.es
I have just arrived/got/come home ....
I arrived/came/got home an hour ago/five minutes ago

Sopra avevo detto che gli americani usano spesso il past simple in questi casi, sbagliato in inglese britannico ma va bene per l'inglese americano.
Infatti Rrose17 ha usato il past simple, ma usa l'inglese americano (è canadese se non mi sbaglio).

Per quanto riguarda "already" vuol dire "già" e non "appena" (just), se dobbiamo per forza mettere un'avverbio (lo avevo messo io per chiarezza) è più giusto "sono appena arrivato" e non "sono già arrivato" - credo.

Hope this helps
Anglo


----------



## london calling

anglomania1 said:


> Hi there,
> I think the question is not *where *you are, but if you have *just arrived *home or not.
> In BE we use present perfect, I'd have said "I've just got home from my English class".
> I think that AE is a bit different, they often use past simple for something that's just happened.


Sono d'accordo. In BE non si utilizza "just" (= appena) con _il past simple_ del verbo (ossia _came_) useremmo il _present perfect_- passato prossimo (_have come_) anche se, a dir la verità, tradurrei piuttosto:

_I've just got home from my English class_

In BE, si intende!

Però, se non mettiamo il "just", il discorso cambia. Bisogan leggere la frase in un contesto tempoprale bene specifico per capire quale dei due tempi passati sia giusto utilizzare.

Flavjo, se fai una ricerca su WR, credo che troverai diversi thread che parlano della differenza fra il "past simple" ed il  "past perfect".


----------



## rrose17

london calling said:


> Sono d'accordo. In BE non si utilizza "just" (= appena) con _il past simple_ del verbo (ossia _came_) useremmo il _present perfect_- passato prossimo (_have come_) anche se, a dir la verità, tradurrei piuttosto:
> _I've just got home from my English class_


So it looks like, in this instance, American influences are as strong as British roots.  I would definitely say "I just came home" as well as "I've just gotten home." depending on exact context. (I know I know! gotten/got can of worms...)


----------



## london calling

rrose17 said:


> So it looks like, in this instance, American influences are as strong as British roots. I would definitely say "I just came home" as well as "I've just gotten home." depending on exact context. (I know I know! gotten/got can of worms...)


Actually, I was told that "gotten" dates back to the Middle Ages, so there you go!


----------



## Ruccini

rrose17,
As a fellow Canadian (and former Montrealer), I agree with your translations


----------



## flavjo70

Grazie a tutti per le risposte!

Provo a riassumere per vedere se ho interpretato bene.
Se uso l'avverbio just perchè specifico nel contesto che sono "appena" arrivato a casa allora tra tutte le indicazioni che mi avete dato la più corretta è:

I've just got home from my English class. (in BE) Giusto?

Domanda. Perchè mi consigliate l'uso del verbo to get (got) anziche i verbi to arrive o to come? Usare to came back è sbagliato?

Invece nel caso di AE potrei usare il Simple Past.

_I came home from my English class.
Oppure
I got home from my English class._ Giusto?

Se non ho interpretato male in AE si può usare il Simple Past perchè l'Inglese Americano è più "elastico" di quello Britannico. In questo caso però NON posso usare l'avverbio just. Giusto?

Altro caso in cui specifico nel contesto del discorso che sono rientrato a casa "un ora fa"  o "10 minuti fa" allora la forma corretta è (Simple Past):

I arrived/came/got home an hour ago. 
I arrived/came/got home ten minutes ago. Giusto?

Vado anche a cercare (come suggerito da london calling) i Thread che parlano della differenza fra il "past simple" ed il  "past perfect".

Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## Rival

I couldn't see the one which (in my opinion) is most natural --

"I'm home from my English class."

as in "Honey, I'm home."
.


----------



## flavjo70

Grazie per il tuo parere Rival.

Questa traduzione che mi consigli è al Simple Present. Giusto? Perchè?

"I'm home from my English class."=Sono a casa dal mio corso di Inglese. Is this translation correct?


----------



## anglomania1

Rival said:


> I couldn't see the one which (in my opinion) is most natural --
> 
> "I'm home from my English class."
> 
> as in "Honey, I'm home."
> .


Hi there, 
take a closer look, it was in the very first post in this thread!!
I quote Flavjo70: 
 "Oppure usando il Simple Present?
*I'm home* after the English course=Sono a casa dopo il corso di Inglese."

Anglo


----------



## flavjo70

anglomania1 said:


> Hi there,
> take a closer look, it was in the very first post in this thread!!
> I quote Flavjo70:
> "Oppure usando il Simple Present?
> *I'm home* after the English course=Sono a casa dopo il corso di Inglese."
> 
> Anglo



Grazie anglomania1

Per favore puoi tradurmi la tua prima frase perchè ho qualche dubbio se ho capito bene. 
Infatti sto interpretando che dopo tutto la frase al Simple Present del mio primo messaggio, da Te riportata (ammesso di non specificare l'avverbio just) era corretta!?

Grazie ancora.


----------



## Rival

anglomania1 said:


> Hi there,
> take a closer look, it was in the very first post in this thread!!
> I quote Flavjo70:
> "Oppure usando il Simple Present?
> *I'm home* after the English course=Sono a casa dopo il corso di Inglese."
> 
> Anglo


 
You're absolutely right. 
It seems like I need new glasses. 
.


----------



## Rival

flavjo70 said:


> Grazie per il tuo parere Rival.
> 
> Questa traduzione che mi consigli è al Simple Present. Giusto? Perchè?
> 
> "I'm home from my English class."=Sono a casa dal mio corso di Inglese. Is this translation correct?


 
Giusto? Si.
Perchè? Perché al momento di dirlo, sto a casa -- quindi Present Simple.

Yes, that translation seems fine. I'm home ... = Sono a casa ... / Sto a casa ... 

If there's any difference between sono & sto in this context, I hope one of the Italian-speakers will enlighten me.
.


----------



## flavjo70

Grazie Rival.

Ti chiedo conferma della tua spiegazione in Inglese.

If there's any difference between sono & sto in this context, I hope one of the Italian-speakers will enlighten me=Se non c'è nessuna differenza tra sono e sto in questo contesto, spero che un relatore italiano mi illumini.

La mia traduzione è giusta?
.


----------



## london calling

Se arrivo a casa e annuncio il mio arrivo (la casa è grande, non è detto che mi sentano!), dico: "I'm home from work/my English class". Se invece mi acchiappano sul telefonino sulla soglia di casa e mi chiedono dove sono, dico: "I've just got home from my English class/work." Se invece qualcuno mi chiede a che ora ero rientrata la sera prima, dico: "I got home from my English class/from work at 8 o'clock."


----------



## flavjo70

Grazie!

Nel caso della Tua terza ipotesi " Se invece qualcuno mi chiede a che ora ero rientrata la sera prima,  dico: "I got home from my English class/from work at 8 o'clock.", hai usato il Simple Past perchè l'azione si è conclusa nel passato ed hai anche indicato un riferimento temporale. E' corretto?


----------



## london calling

flavjo70 said:


> Grazie!
> 
> Nel caso della Tua terza ipotesi " Se invece qualcuno mi chiede a che ora ero rientrata la sera prima, dico: "I got home from my English class/from work at 8 o'clock.", hai usato il Simple Past perchè l'azione si è conclusa nel passato ed hai anche indicato un riferimento temporale. E' corretto?


Sì!


----------



## flavjo70

Grazie ancora!

Un'ultima curiosità sul Present Perfect. Se invece mi acchiappano sul telefonino sulla soglia di casa e mi  chiedono dove sono, dico: "I've just got home from my English  class/work." 

Hai usato il PP perchè è corretto con l'avverbio Just. Giusto?
Inoltre hai inserito "just" dato che essendo il tuo interlocutore non presente sulla scena del dialogo, hai voluto/dovuto specificare il riferimento temporale. Giusto?


----------



## london calling

flavjo70 said:


> Hai usato il PP perchè è corretto con l'avverbio Just. Giusto? In BE, sì.
> Inoltre hai inserito "just" dato che essendo il tuo interlocutore non presente sulla scena del dialogo, hai voluto/dovuto specificare il riferimento temporale. Giusto?Sì.


----------



## flavjo70

london calling, thank you very much.


----------



## anglomania1

Rival said:


> G
> 
> If there's any difference between sono & sto in this context, I hope one of the Italian-speakers will enlighten me.
> .


Hi Rival, 
for me there is a difference:
sono a casa = I am at home
sto a casa = I stay/remain at home

However, I remember at university, our Italian teacher told my friend off for using "stare" instead of "essere" on many occasions and told us it was incorrect to use "stare" in certain situations - these verbs are not interchangeable.
My friend had just spent a year going out with an Italian from the south of Italy and was using it a hell of  alot! I think southern Italians use "stare" a lot more when a northern Italian would use "essere".

But I hope some natives will help on this, 
Hope this helps, 
Anglo


----------



## flavjo70

@ anglomania1

Due esempi in Italiano sulla differenza tra sono / sto a casa.

Domanda: Dove sei?
Risposta. Sono a casa. Verbo to be. (Sto a casa, è possibile secondo i diversi modi di dire che dipendono dalle Regioni)

Qui il contesto è il luogo in cui ti trovi.

oppure: Cosa fai oggi pomeriggio?
risposta: Oggi pomeriggio sto a casa. Nel senso di "rimanere". Verbo to stay, to remain. (Non è proripo naturale e/o corretto in questo caso: sono a casa)

Qui invece il contesto è cosa fai?


----------



## anglomania1

flavjo70 said:


> @ anglomania1
> 
> Due esempi in Italiano sulla differenza tra sono / sto a casa.
> 
> Domanda: Dove sei?
> Risposta. Sono a casa. Verbo to be. (Sto a casa, è possibile secondo i diversi modi di dire che dipendono dalle Regioni)
> 
> Qui il contesto è il luogo in cui ti trovi.
> 
> oppure: Cosa fai oggi pomeriggio?
> risposta: Oggi pomeriggio sto a casa. Nel senso di "rimanere". Verbo to stay, to remain. (Non è proripo naturale e/o corretto in questo caso: sono a casa)
> 
> Qui invece il contesto è cosa fai?


Thanks for the clarification - your examples should help Rival to understand better.
So my professor was right, then!
Anglo


----------



## fitter.happier

@Rival: Slightly off-topic, but it is worth noting that in southern Italy _stare_ and _essere_ are used interchangeably in many contexts. Where I live - I'm sure london.calling will agree - it is perfectly common to hear:

- Dove sei?
- *Sto* a casa (meaning: *sono* a casa)

There are a few threads covering this topic, you might want to check them out (here's one).


----------



## anglomania1

fitter.happier said:


> @Rival: Slightly off-topic, but it is worth noting that in southern Italy _stare_ and _essere_ are used interchangeably in many contexts. Where I live - I'm sure london.calling will agree - it is perfectly common to hear:
> 
> - Dove sei?
> - *Sto* a casa (meaning: *sono* a casa)


This was precisely what my Italian professor at university said was wrong usage!
But then, she was from Turin...
Anglo


----------



## london calling

fitter.happier said:


> @Rival: Slightly off-topic, but it is worth noting that in southern Italy _stare_ and _essere_ are used interchangeably in many contexts.


I agree - I work in Naples!

But wouldn't you agree that in the sentence above they're not interchangeable? I mean, would you announce your arrival by saying "Sto a casa dal lavoro"? I don't think so.


----------



## flavjo70

london calling said:


> Se arrivo a casa e annuncio il mio arrivo (la casa è grande, non è detto che mi sentano!), dico: "I'm home from work/my English class". Se invece mi acchiappano sul telefonino sulla soglia di casa e mi chiedono dove sono, dico: "I've just got home from my English class/work." Se invece qualcuno mi chiede a che ora ero rientrata la sera prima, dico: "I got home from my English class/from work at 8 o'clock."



Mi è venuto un dubbio riguardo il terzo esempio con il Simple Past.

Usando il tuo esempio (a che ora sono rientrato la sera prima) è più corretto tradurre così? 

Last night, I got home from my English class/from work at 8 o'clock.=Ieri sera tornai a casa (sono tornato a casa) dal mio corso di Inglese/dal lavoro alle 8. Is this traslation correct?

Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## london calling

flavjo70 said:


> Last night, I got home from my English class/from work at 8 o'clock.=Ieri sera tornai a casa (sono tornato a casa) dal mio corso di Inglese/dal lavoro alle 8. Is this translation correct?


----------



## flavjo70

london calling, thank you very much.


----------

